#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  the Death of Ath*ism

## davmab11

Crystal Night, Atheists!


FINALE:



Have I said this before?


Nostradamus Prophecies - USA


PULLING THE PLUG on atheism


- Eclipse that Changed the Universe - Einstein's Theory of Relativity




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3332/...3599f8108f.jpg



bye






Einstein puts the final nail in the coffin of atheism...


*************************************

YouTube - Time Travel: Einstein's big idea (Theory of Relativity)

*************************************



atheists deny their own life element...




LIGHT OR DEATH, ATHEISTS?


********************************
***************************LIGHT*********
************************************

___________


YouTube - Was Einstein an Atheist?


DOWN THE TOILET!!!

----------


## Wolf

I really doubt it will be the end of Atheism. I also doubt Atheism will ever cease to exist. I also doubt it will be universally accepted, like some overly zealous atheist claim.
However, I do not believe that their science is anymore correct that any religious text. The Theory of Relativity and Super-String Theory, the two theories in which the so-called "Theory of Everything" is based on, exist only on paper as elaborate, complixed mathmetical theories. Not even Stephen Hawking knows for sure if the 11 dimensions really exist. He is confident evidence will be found, and his numbers seem to fit, but there are instances in which these numbers have not fully worked out.
Gravity is another reason I believe that science nor religion have it right. How it works is anybodies guess. "Gravity remains untamed" is how Hawking described it.
And of course their is dark matter and dark energy.
But all of it may turn out to be completely wrong. It's just science's "best guess."

----------


## Wolf

I really doubt it will be the end of Atheism. I also doubt Atheism will ever cease to exist. I also doubt it will be universally accepted, like some overly zealous atheist claim.
However, I do not believe that their science is anymore correct that any religious text. The Theory of Relativity and Super-String Theory, the two theories in which the so-called "Theory of Everything" is based on, exist only on paper as elaborate, complixed mathmetical theories. Not even Stephen Hawking knows for sure if the 11 dimensions really exist. He is confident evidence will be found, and his numbers seem to fit, but there are instances in which these numbers have not fully worked out.
Gravity is another reason I believe that science nor religion have it right. How it works is anybodies guess. "Gravity remains untamed" is how Hawking described it.
And of course their is dark matter and dark energy.
But all of it may turn out to be completely wrong. It's just science's "best guess."

----------


## davidthelars

Not all atheists support theoretical physics or string theory (which I just consider a religion for mathematicians).

Science is all wrong. Science admits this. But, it's the best we can figure out based on the evidence we have. Just because we don't know everything doesn't mean we shouldn't try to figure it out. The theistic approach of learning by assertion, intuition and inspiration has been exhaustively proven to lead to one thing: falsehood. There are an infinite number of ways to be wrong compared to being correct. When you just guess, the odds don't favor you.

----------

